# I am so proud of my son.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I dont know how i raised such an amazing younge man. He is everything a parent could ever want in a child. I am truely blessed that is for sure.

Last night he took his red belt test in Tae Kwon Do and yes he past it. He stumbled alittle but he got it. He has one more belt the red trim and then he will test for his back belt. I didnt get any pictures but Mr.Bill's wife got a great shot of him breaking his board. I wil get it scanned and posted sometime next week. 

BTW my son will be 19 in april.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Super awesome!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

way to go!!! congrats!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome!! That's good stuff


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharon that is super super freakin awesome, I can't wait to see the pic,  Congrats to him


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you all!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome, Sharon!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

That is neat, give him a congrats from me! :clap:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Will do Dave. 

Thanks Lauren.


----------

